# White Vanity



## PaperJam (Jul 31, 2010)

Here is the bathroom vanity I just finished. It is birch ply and poplar painted white with pine drawers (I got to try out my new dovetail jig on the drawers)
























I angled the right side of the counter/cabinet so we wouldn't bang into a sharp corner in the dark and left that part open for the hvac vent to blow through.

After I finished I found out there was a big crack in my drain pipe in the wall (old lead pipe). That wound up being more work than the entire vanity project 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Kevin07 (Feb 19, 2009)

Looks like the dovetail jig worked well! the cabinet looks great.


----------



## dseevers (Mar 24, 2011)

What did you paint it with. It looks pretty good.


----------



## PaperJam (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments guys. I painted it with "Kitchen and Bath Enamel" from lowes. I don't remember what brand at the moment, but I used a 3" roller for most of it.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looks good man!


----------

